
Landing an F-15 with only one wing - dnetesn
http://www.businessinsider.com/israeli-air-force-pilot-land-an-f-15-with-only-one-wing-2016-4
======
xenophonf
Here's the video, a 2009 clip from the History channel show _Heavy Metal_:

[https://youtu.be/M359poNjvVA](https://youtu.be/M359poNjvVA)

~~~
beeboop
I skimmed this twice and I didn't actually see footage of an F-15 landing with
one wing, just sappy reenactments of it. Is there a time marker I should look
at?

~~~
dnetesn
There is a brief History channel ad in the middle of the video....so just play
through that.

------
molecule
_> The F-15... was designed to go head-to-head with the Soviet’s MiG-25 and
was the top dog for years..._

However, the MiG-25 was an interceptor, primarily of the SR-71, so it didn't
have the maneuverability of a fighter, but could approach the speed and
service ceiling of an SR-71. The West didn't realize this until Victor Belenko
defected w/ a MiG-25 in 1976, well after the F-15 had been designed. Belenko's
biography is a good insight into the MiG-25 and Soviet life, or @ least that's
my recollection from reading it as a teenager.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan-
Gurevich_MiG-25](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan-Gurevich_MiG-25)

[http://www.amazon.com/Mig-Pilot-Final-Escape-
Belenko/dp/0380...](http://www.amazon.com/Mig-Pilot-Final-Escape-
Belenko/dp/0380538687)

------
joering2
The pilot says he noticed he doesn't have a wing after already landing... so
he most likely didn't feel the difference at all!

Perhaps it shows the flaw in design... that no wings are needed at all /joke

~~~
Zikes
That's not terribly different from a rocket in concept, is it?

~~~
akhilcacharya
And a lifting body, of course.

